

Minecraft: Pi Edition is available for download - bencevans
http://mojang.com/2013/02/minecraft-pi-edition-is-available-for-download/

======
AUmrysh
One thing worth noting, in my opinion, is that this has an API. The official
Minecraft build is supposed to be getting an API as well, and I'd suspect that
it will be similar to this API (but I could be wrong).

Also, here's a guide someone wrote up on using the prerelease pi.minecraft
API, which might help you get started:
[http://www.stuffaboutcode.com/2013/01/raspberry-pi-
minecraft...](http://www.stuffaboutcode.com/2013/01/raspberry-pi-minecraft-
api-basics.html)

------
adlpz
Whaaaaaa?! A "desktop" Minecraft, written in C++, and with an API?!

Why won't they just do that with the real game??!

~~~
DigitalJack
I'm sure the pi version would be jvm if it could perform fast enough.

Last I heard, they were working with the bukkit team to produce an official
api for the jvm version.

------
timinman
The unofficial download has been available for a while. It's pretty neat, you
can build programmatically.

Here's the best part. On my (slightly tweaked) 512MB Raspberry pi, this runs
flawless at fullscreen, way smoother than on my MacBook Pro.

The downside is that (in at least the early version I downloaded) there are no
baddies, and nothing significant to mine.

------
ndrake
Has anyone succeeded in getting this running via ssh and X forwarding and
XQuartz? I just get a black window when I start it. I guess I should just hook
the Pi up to a TV and try it that way.

~~~
regehr
Same here. Perhaps it uses a direct drawing API.

------
StavrosK
Do I need to have bought Minecraft to use this? It says it's free to download,
but I'm not sure that means "to play".

~~~
hsitz
It is free to download and play, but this version runs only on ARM processors.
So if you have a Raspberry Pi or some other machine that runs a version of
Linux on a device with an ARM processor, you're good to go. These machines are
generally slow and have limited RAM and disk space, and Minecraft Pi doesn't
have the functionality of the full version, but it's free.

I have a Raspberry Pi and I may look into Minecraft Pi to see how it looks as
way to get young kids started with "programming". For kids who are already
into Minecraft it looks like the Python API is a good way to get their feet
wet.

~~~
StavrosK
Thanks, I do have a Raspberry Pi, I might load it up later and give it a go.

